# body allignment?



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

just wondering what the process involves and how much i can expect to pay?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Body alignment? Are you talking about a bent frame?


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

nah, its like, the cradle alignment or something like that..cause one of my back tires rubs and the other doesnt, and i was told a frame alignment (or whatever its called) would help it...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Gotcha, I don't think it will cost all that much more then getting a regular allignment. There may be a speciality too or 2 needed though, but any GM dealership and even some preforamnce shops, specificlly the ones that do Pedders, should be able to do it.


----------

